# Anyone have some high resolution cigar photos around?



## Elltrain (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a nice high resolution cigar picture for my desktop, which is 1920x1200. Preferably something on the artsy side, like these:







Thanks for looking -- I have seen some excellent photographers on this site!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Man that cigar in the first pic looks terrible. :hn


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

madurolover said:


> Man that cigar in the first pic looks terrible. :hn


Funny! I was thinking the same thing.:hn


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't think I could have a stogie for a background. I might be too tempted to light the monitor on fire.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Tagging this for the results.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Here are three pictures I had in my bucket? Does this help?


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

here are some of mine:

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/photos.htm

enjoy!
:tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> here are some of mine:
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/photos.htm
> 
> ...


shameless self promotion, I like this guy :bn

go check out the habanos forum, there's some high res Ramon Allones pictures from a member there, they're nice, and one is currently my desktop


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Here are three pictures I had in my bucket? Does this help?


mold?

:r nice pics.


----------



## md4958 (Aug 15, 2008)

hk3 said:


> Here are three pictures I had in my bucket? Does this help?


Nice stick, and nice bottle of wine!!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


> here are some of mine:
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/photos.htm
> 
> ...


I use a ton of Jays work on my work PC; they come up on random screen saver, puts a smile on my face everytime I walk into my office.

Also, love the pic with the wine and Cohiba. Does it get any better than that? Don't think so.....


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Just a few If I have the brand you want I can shoot it for you B&W or color and send you the digits.


----------



## Elltrain (Apr 23, 2008)

I LOVE that b&w tatuaje pic with the brown label still in color. Do you happen to still have the high res source for that? I'm specifically looking for something at my desktop resolution or bigger.

Amazing photos all around, you guys are amazing.


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Elltrain said:


> I LOVE that b&w tatuaje pic with the brown label still in color. Do you happen to still have the high res source for that? I'm specifically looking for something at my desktop resolution or bigger.
> 
> Amazing photos all around, you guys are amazing.


Sure thing shoot me an email addy and I can send you the file.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

Jay Hemingway said:


> here are some of mine:
> 
> http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/photos.htm


You've got alot of great pics there!! Thanks! :tu


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. 

this is the one i have on my desktop ATM. it looks so juicy! lol


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Jay,

Hope you don't mind but I did some manipulations to your picture.

D


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

smokinfish said:


> Jay,
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I did some manipulations to your picture.
> 
> D


 well......in a way i kinda do. 
i don't mind ya using it for free....or even doing that and keeping it to yourself. 
i would prefer you didn't openly manipulate my pictures and post em up as yours.
thanks
jay

*(ya know a lot of people ask me why i don't copyright these pictures. i don't because i believe that most BOTL's would have the respect not to tamper with my photography or use the images as their own. i do hope that i don't have to change my mind)*


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

madurolover said:


> Man that cigar in the first pic looks terrible. :hn


Lol, I was going to say the same thing. The wrapper looks like it's going to peel away in the next few puffs. I'd rather see a nice sheen, oily and veiny cigar instead of something that looks like it might have been a cigar that was found underneath my chest of drawers that rolled away from me 5 years ago.:chk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Av8tor152d said:


> Just a few If I have the brand you want I can shoot it for you B&W or color and send you the digits.


Great photos of all the cigars but my fav is the Opus. Would you have that in a color file? I'd surely appreciate it. Thx


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Jay Hemingway said:


> well......in a way i kinda do.
> i don't mind ya using it for free....or even doing that and keeping it to yourself.
> i would prefer you didn't openly manipulate my pictures and post em up as yours.
> thanks
> ...


Didn't post up as my own, since you posted it up here and shared it with everyone I didn't think it was too big of a deal, thats why I made the coment above.

Removed per your request!

Sorry,

D


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Here is another.


----------

